# Please help, I have never taken care of pigeons before.



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

I have recently found two baby pigeons on the ground in my front yard, online they said that the parents don't look for their babies if they fell out of their nest, so I took them in. This is day 4, I have not found bird formula, or baby bird formula since I am in Qatar, but I found bird food/seeds. I bought these and added rice, red lentil, and corn, and I mixed them together into powder. 
The pigeons look about 10 days old. Whenever I want to feed them I mix 2 spoons of the powder with 5 spoons of water. Is what I am doing right? Or am I unconsciously killing them? They are eating, but more than once, their crop would not empty so I would give them homemade apple juice, which eventually does the trick. But is that normal?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of them? A better option to feed them will be defrosted green peas. You can defrost the peas in lukewarm water, blend till fine and then feed to them. Much easier to digest than seeds. You can also google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon". There's plenty of videos that will show you exactly how to do it. The cut-off syringe method will work fine at that age.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only feed when the crops are empty. If there's still leftover seed in the crops, feed some more warmed-up applesauce and then gently massage the crops. You will notice a change in the droppings when the peas gets digested.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you so much for the reply!
The feeding method I have no problem in, I feed them from a tube that has a little whole where they can put their beak in. Do they need constant warmth? Because I put warm water bottles for them.
Here is the image, https://imgur.com/a/H7tv516


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They look like doves to me. No, at that age they don't need additional warmth, unless it's very cold. The droppings are also looking good. You can start introducing them to small seed in a bowl. Play with the seed by using your fingers to get them interested. Also do the same with a small bowl of water.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay! Will do! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

My brother found this bird under the same tree in our front yard, https://imgur.com/lXAJev1. Do you know what kind of bird this is? And is it okay to keep it with the pigeons?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's a little fledgeling sparrow. If there's no cats around, plse put him back in the tree. His parents will be around and he will soon learn how to fly properly. They are very difficult to feed at that age.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

We found the nest, but we can't reach it, it's on the outside wall of our house between two big pipes. I tried feeding it the food I give the pigeons and it ate.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can soak dry catpellets in lukewarm water till soft and feed that to him. Sparrows open their beaks to be fed, totally different than pigeons and doves.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Like, cat food?? They eat that? Wow! Okay.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

How do I know when he is full? So I don't overfeed him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Catfood has lots of protein, that is what they need. Is he opening his beak? if so, he will stop opening when he has had enough. Needs smaller amount than doves, but must be fed more often. Small amounts every hour. He will also produce droppings every time you feed. The dropping must have white and brown, then you know he is getting enough food and is hydrated.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

He hardly opens his beak, and hops a lot, maybe that is why he fell, but there are cats outside so I don't want to risk putting him out yet. Thank you for the help. I think his dropping fits your description, I can rest assured. I'll try letting him hop and use his wings at home, maybe I'll be able to let him out once he learns to fly.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you let him out when he starts flying (maybe 3 days time) he will starve. The parents will probably not recognize him any more. Do you have a small cage to put him in outside close to the nest on a table or hang in a tree? I've read about parents that came to feed their baby through the bars of the cage. If they do, keep on putting the cage outside during daytime until he is old enough to fly and then open up so that he can follow them.

If they don't come to feed him, then you will need to keep him until he is able to eat seeds by himself and fly well. Keep on monitoring his droppings and make sure there is enough brown. I once used a toothpick to open the beak of a sparrow, just gently wedge it between the upper and lower beak, insert a small amount if food and then pull out the toothpick so that he can swallow. Very time consuming. Try the cage, I'm sure it will work.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll try the cage, it really is tiring. I tried giving him soft cat food, but he got grumpy and started spitting it out. So I crushed the cat food and added water, then with a syringe I slowly pressed it. He liked it, he started opening his beak the moment he sees the syringe. But am I giving him too much water like that? He doesn't make any sound nor call out, so will his parents still come? Anyway, it is worth a try.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I use a very small paintbrush for feeding. Then I put a small piece of soaked catfood on the tip and when they open their beaks, I just put it inside. I've noticed with a syringe, when you press then mostly water comes out and the food stays behind. I hope the cage will do the trick. I'm sure he will chirp when he sees his parents. But don't wait too long before you try this, his parents might forget about him.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I'll try that. Tomorrow I might be able to go buy a cage.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The paintbrush worked perfectly!! And he started calling a little when he gets hungry. We went to buy a cage but the place was closed.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello again, the sparrow started eating alone from a small plate, still cat food, but the doves still want to be hand fed, is that okay? I played with the seeds and they started pecking them from time to time but not eating them. How do I make them eat the seeds? 
Also, the smaller dove started flying a little a few days ago alone, but yesterday and today he stopped and whenever he wants to fly he immediately falls. Could he have injured his wing somehow? or is he just tired?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm glad the sparrow is doing well. It will take time for the doves to switch over to seeds. You can handfeed them in the mornings, let them try and eat seeds during the day and if they did not eat enough seeds, then you can handfeed them again in the evening. Just keep on pushing the seeds around with your fingers to get them interested. Also, make sure it's small seeds (different types) available. They will start eating the type easiest to pick up and then later on switch to other seeds.

Don't know about the flying? Maybe he did injure himself. Is the one wing hanging lower than the other one?

Don't release the sparrow too soon. He will need to spend time outside (in a cage) to get used to the area. He will also need a backup food supply after releasing. Same with the doves. They never had time to follow their parents around to show them where to find food, water and shelter.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, then I'll bring other kinds of seeds. 
Yes, one wing is lower than the other and when he walks he walks crookedly as if one side weighs more than the other. 
I put them outside today in a cage but the sparrow started panting, it is 35 to 41 degrees Celcius outside. 
Another thing, the sparrow doesn't stop eating! If I put food, he keeps eating until the plate is spotless. Should I stop him and take the food? 
Also, do I get them insects from outside? So they can get used to it? Because we don't like limiting them to a cage, we want them to feel free and fly but my mother doesn't allow that in the house because they pee everywhere, is there a way I can train them to pee ONLY in the cage?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

For the dove that is not flying anymore;
Here is the right wing, https://i.imgur.com/oWrevIi.jpg
Here is the left wing, https://i.imgur.com/2vdXhh8.jpg


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Be carefull when you put them outside, they can easily overheat. Looks like the wing got injured, but give him time. I'm sure it will heal again.

Is the sparrow still on catfood? They have a high metabolism, so he will eat a lot. You can mix some sml canaryseed and wildbirdseed into his food, till he eventually will eat only that. They love mealworms. Try and get some live worms for him. They also like apples, chop up a few sml pieces for him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's possible the dove flew against a window, always close the curtains. Unfortunately there is no way to teach them to poo only in the cage. Maybe you should limit their flying to your room.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe the doves are eating the food of the sparrow?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The sparrow is still on cat food, I'll add like you said some seeds. He actually ate some seeds that I had put for the doves. I'll search for warms, do the doves also eat worms? Also, sparrows like apples?? That is so cool! No the doves don't eat the food of the sparrow, I watched them, I don't think they consider it food at all.

Also, how do I pet them? And do I need to bathe them?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The doves won't eat the worms, they are seedeaters only. In general, doves don't like getting pet. Although you can give them a scratch with your finger on the head and under the eyes and beak. You can put down a large dish of water (not too deep) for them if they want to bath. Those brown potplant trays work well. Don't force them if they don't want to bath.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Does this https://i.imgur.com/SenZvm3.jpg look pecked? Because I think the sparrow has been pecking the dove. The sparrow was sitting under the dove's wing for hours, I wondered what he was doing, or if he just wanted warmth. But the more he sat there the worse the dove looked.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I don't think the sparrow will attack the dove, he is still a baby. Is the cage big enough for the doves to get away if it happens? Maybe he feels more secure under the wing of the dove. Why don't you put a featherduster in the cage hanging upside down, so that he can get under the duster rather.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The cage is big, but the doves don't move, I saw the sparrow peck their eyes once and they just sat there closing their eyes and not moving away. I will try the duster. I also put a cardboard between them in the cage.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The duster worked, and the sparrow loved it. I started putting sparrow sounds on my phone and sometimes the sparrow would copy the sounds. 

For the doves, I crushed the seeds so the pieces would become smaller, they started eating, I also put water and they are drinking, but the bigger dove mostly drinks, doesn't eat much, is that okay? His dropping is different than his sister's, it is more watery and doesn't have much white. 

Also, for the smaller dove, her wings got a bit better I think, because she started stretching them, but when she stands she holds up her right foot as if it hurts to stand on it. I think the reason for this is the cage, on the bottom of the cage when they try to stand their feet go through the openings, has this happened before? Should I not put them in a cage? I put them on a towel in the cage so the ground under them is all solid. 

Also, thank you so much for all your help, I feel like I took care of them with your hands and not mine.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you put newspaper on the bottom? Then just remove the top layer every morning to keep things clean.

Keep an eye on the older dove. They get a disease called canker. Symptoms are excessive water intake and losing appetite. Can you check inside his beak and back of his throat for yellowish growths? Can be treated with metronidazole. If he is sick, you will need to seperate them.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I'll do that. Yes I checked the inside of the beak and there wasn't any yellow. This is a video of the smaller dove, https://imgur.com/4biLFDu, does she need anything or will she heal alone by time?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They can have canker without the yellow growths developing in the mouth. So if he starts eating less and look unwell, it will be best to start treating him.Try to find out if you can get metronidazole from a pharmacy just for in case.

The smaller one will heal, as long as the leg is not broken.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I'll keep an eye on their food intake and try to get metronidazole.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

This is their dropping, https://imgur.com/CPWEBfm.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks quite watery. Do they get apple cider vinegar in the drinking water? 5 ml to 1 litre of water. Put this down as their drinking water for a couple of days and see if there is an improvement. This will help restore the good gut bacteria. Probiotics will also help if you can get some.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I'll do that.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello again, today I went to the vet to make sure everything is okay because the doves weren't very active and they walked in a crooked way. The guy took a glance at them then in an assured tone said, "oh pigeons/doves? (the word in Arabic does not differentiate). They fell from a nest? They'll definitely die." I was stunned. 

Then he continued, "because when they are with their mother and she feeds them they take nutrients from her. So they grow strong and their muscles are stronger. Without her they will have problems and they will grow weak and die." BUT he still gave us calcium and vitamin b to put in their water, after he realized we won't leave them. 

Please tell me your opinion about this.

Also, the vinegar helped, their dropping became less watery and now has white, but some droppings are green.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I can't believe a vet told you that. Myself (and others on this forum) has raised a lot of baby pigeons and doves. The youngest I've raised was 4 days old. Today she is perfectly healthy (as well as the others that were a bit older when found). 

When handraised by humans, they do develop a bit slower than wild babies but soon catch up. Yours are eating by themselves. If they get the right seedmixture, vitamins and grit then they will live a long life.

Just shows you how little vets sometimes know. I'm glad the acv helped. You can continue with it 2 or 3 times a week as their drinking water. This will keep them healthy.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank god. Then I'll continue trying my best. 

After I put the calcium and vitamin in the water their dropping lost the green color and looks healthy. We are also thinking of getting another kind of seed mixture, what do you recommend I look for? Because more than once the smaller dove flipped onto her back and couldn't get up. And she is also having trouble holding up her head for long.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Get a dove seed mixture, wild bird seed and canary seed. You can mix all of this together and they will have a variety to eat. Are you sure they are eating enough? Strange for a dove to do that. Did you line their cage with newspaper so that the bottom bars won't affect their walking?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When they start eating by themselves, they sometimes only stick to one type of seed. Check what seeds disappear first and always make sure there's enough of those available. They should produce plenty of droppings during the day and night. If he can't hold up the head, he might be weak from not eating enough.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay I'll do that. No I am actually not sure if they are eating enough, but that is why I started hand feeding them at least once every day. 

I also put them in a cardboard box they seem to like it better and they can walk easier. As for the smaller dove I made something like a nest so she can lean on it and not fall onto her back, it seems to be working. 

The sparrow on the other hand is having the time of his life, he stopped eating cat food, now he's eating seeds and drinking water, and he sings all day long jumping around.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad the sparrow is doing well. Post a photo of their overnight droppings, then one can determine if they are getting enough food.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

This is from 8pm to now 8am https://imgur.com/Gn9QvGc


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Not a lot of droppings, should be much more. Start handfeeding again. What do you have in the bowl for them? You can also remove the wooden structure you have in there. Rather put down a thick branch for them to perch on, one that will be balanced and not fall over.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

In the bowl I have this https://imgur.com/Gn9QvGc and red lentil, rice, corn and dried peas all crushed to smaller pieces. My brother is looking for the seeds you talked about, is this good https://imgur.com/Gn9QvGc https://imgur.com/OepYYLJ? 

Okay, I'll start handfeeding again. And I'll get a branch.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I guess you can use that. Do you have a large petshop closeby where he can get the dove/wildbird seed mixture?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

No we don't, that's the problem.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a shop closeby that sells agricultural supplies? If so, try and get a seed mixture for young chickens (not the growing meal). The seeds that contain very small pieces of maize and sorghum. That wil also help.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay we'll try to search for that.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Just an update: The bigger dove started eating alone and walking right, he also stared flying. I put them out everyday for a few hours on the balcony in their box, today he flew away and joined the other pigeons and doves flying around in the morning sun.

The smaller dove is still walking in a crooked way and needs to be handfed, but she is getting better alhamdulilah(Thank god). 

The sparrow is doing fine but she still can't fly, so I'm keeping her until she can.

Will the dove...come back?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He probably will if he did spend a lot of time outside to get used to the area. Continue to leave out seeds and water for him on the balcony.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Today my mother found the smaller dove standing on the ground and not in the box, the box is little high off the ground. When I went to check, there was a little bit of smudged blood on the ground. From this picture, https://imgur.com/3tmxpnO, I think he fell onto his back then used the bones of his wings to get back up so it scratched the skin. Will it heal alone or should I put something on it? since it is very small. I covered the box so he wouldn't fall out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can just put a bit of betadine on. If you keep the box covered, then he will be in the dark the whole time and this won't be fair on him. What happened to the cage you kept him in?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, I'll do that. 

You are right, I didn't think about that. I have the sparrow in that cage, but yeah I can put him back there.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just remember, their chances of survival out there are very slim. They have never spend time with the parents to show them where to find food, water and shelter. Ideally they need to be kept in an outside aviary for 2 weeks or so before getting released. Even after releasing you have to supply them with backup food and water. This goes for the sparrow as well. Did the other dove return or not?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay I'll keep that in mind. The other dove has not come to eat from the balcony, or at least I haven't seen him come. Even so, I keep the food just in case. But yesterday when I was out in the front yard, I think I saw him, I think it was him because he looked like him and it looked like he was understanding what I was saying, but he didn't come to me, neither did he fly away. 

Today I realized the dove at home was wheezing, I counted 40 breaths in one minute. 
She opens her mouth slightly while breathing, this is a video, https://imgur.com/0fWBxh7. The yellow on her face is just dried food she didn't let me wash away after the hand feeding. 
I tried to check the inside of her mouth it was a bit hard because she didn't let me so I couldn't see the back of her throat but I didn't find any yellow on her tongue.
I hand fed her but she did not have her usual appetite.
Her dropping is black/brown and white and just a dot watery. 
There is no discharge from her mouth nor her nose.

I read another thread where they said to use Cipro, but I don't have that, I have Augmentin, would that do? Should I get something else? Or will she heal alone? What could be the cause so I can stop it?

But she totally stops wheezing from time to time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks as if she aspirated some liquids or formula. How have you been feeding her? Never force liquids into their beaks, if they inhale the liquids it will kill them.

She probably will develop aspiration pneumonia. I've never dealt with this, but she will need meds just for in case. Can you get hold of a Betamox capsule (500 mg amoxycillin)? If so, let me know and I will advice on the dosage. Also get a very small syringe that will accurately measures 0.1 ml.

For now, keep her warm on a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft fleezy blanket.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

I use this way https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_U1YodwvCc, but now I know, I see the problem, I tilt it, I am not supposed to tilt it.

About the warmth, when I put her outside today (the temp. is between 30 to 40 degrees Celsius) I came to check on her and she was very energetic and happy and she was breathing normally from her nose, when I got her back in she started wheezing again, so I am thinking of keeping her outside for the night. In the balcony, in the cage. Would that be better for her?

About the medicine, I tried to do a search to see where I can find it in Qatar, they don't do delivery, so I don't know if it is open because they usually don't update their websites. If she gets worse, then I think I can beg my brother to try and get it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Will she be safe on the balcony? If so, then it will be ok. The meds you can get from a pharmacy, unless you need a prescription. One capsule of 500 mg will be more than enough for treatment.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When you bottlefeed babies, they will eat and then draw the heads back to breath. One should then level the bottle or syringe so that no formula enter the mouth. When they start eating again, one can tilt the bottle slightly.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you for the description! I'll keep that in mind when I feed her. 

Yes the balcony is safe, also close to my room so I can check on her from time to time. 

If that's the case then I'll try my best to get someone to take me to a pharmacy.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

I got the medicine and the syringe.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Did you get the 500 mg Betamox? If so, you can dissolve the whole capsule (open capsule and empty the white powder) in 5 ml of water. Mix very well, and also mix well every time before you draw up the right amount in the syringe. So 1 ml will be equal to 100 mg of amoxy. His weight must be about 100 gr, so he will need 12 mg amoxy twice a day. You will then need to draw up about 0.1 ml in the syringe. This will equal 10 mg of amoxy.

You can use this as a base for mixing his formula, just make sure he gets everything in. Or you can mix with a small amount of dry formula so that it forms a soft ball and put this deep inside the beak for him to swallow.

Give him the meds for about a week. Do you put apple cider vinegar in the drinking water? If not, start doing this. Antibiotics kill all the good bacteria as well, and the acv will help to prevent a yeast infection. Ratio will be 5 ml of acv to 1 litre of water.

Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it supposed to be liquid once it’s mixed? Because it isn't...


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

We found tablets 50 mg each, we got 10 tablets, so together 500. I mixed them into powder and added 5 ml of water. Oh! and the powder is pink.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

It says each tablet contains amoxicillin trihydrate 40mg and clavulanate 10 mg.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Today I gave her the medicine. I should give her once everyday for a week?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If your meds is in tablet form, then you can just split the tablet into 4 pieces (each piece will then be 10 mg) and put the piece into the back of the mouth for him to swallow. You will need to give twice daily, once in the morning and then again in the evening. Is he still breathing with an open beak?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay I'll do that. Sometimes he breaths normally but only when I put him in the balcony.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The dove is actually getting better pretty fast thank god. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ok that's great!


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello again, I just had some thoughts running in my head so I thought to ask. Is it normal for the sparrow that is now 1 month old to be like this https://imgur.com/EigeorE? Still can't fly? I don't put her in the cage at all, she has a small play house I made for her that is open so she is free to train to fly whenever she wants. Or could she be born not able to fully fly?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He should be able to fly by now. Do you have low enough spots for him to fly onto while he is still practising? Can he fly downward? How is the dove doing?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

This is the thing I made for the sparrow https://imgur.com/3QQt8wG, would it help with her flying? I also train her sometimes, I sit on the ground and make her fly away from my finger to the ground. 

The dove is doing great! Thank god. We put her out in the balcony everyday and she loves the heat and starts grooming herself. She also started throwing herself at people to try to fly.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad the dove is doing well. Give the sparrow some more time, but it is possible he might have injured his wing when he fell from the nest.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

The other dove came back! Thank god! He is eating the food I put in the balcony.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh that is great news! He might want to come back inside for safe sleeping, let him in. They take a while to adapt to the outside. I'm just glad he is ok.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay! I'll try to do that.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello again! Hope you're doing well! 
I wanted your thoughts about something. 

An update: The dove, now called Dodo, had taken a long time to stop needing to be hand fed, but thank god it got better and is now very healthy and eating alone. I also train it to fly but it can only fly down and sometimes jump/fly one foot distance. We have a cat at home and it got used to flying with the cat around and doesn't run away from the cat. We put it outside in the cage everyday on the balcony and it made some friends. 

As Dodo got used to people, us, and cats, our cat, we were thinking that if we put it outside to live alone it would surely die. So we want to keep it. 

The problem: Dodo is getting bigger and finds the cage constricting, or at least I realized that its wings are getting stuck to the sides sometimes and the feathers have little crooked lines on them. So I want to make a really big cage for it to be able to fly. 

The question: The outside of the balcony is small so we can't put the cage out on the balcony. But the inside of the balcony is big, so I was thinking to make the cage and put it inside the balcony, while I continue putting her out the balcony from time to time using the small cage. But my father says, we can make the cage outside and put it in the front yard where it can live out like the other doves. But that way it won't see us like it is used to, and sleep inside. 

What do you think? Which option do you think is best? Or do you have another idea? 
Because I know you have experience in this stuff so I thought I'd ask you before we take any actions.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of your balcony? If he is used to having people around, rather have him in a cage closeby. If you have a window that opens on your balcony, then you can build him an outdoor and indoor cage that connects to each other through the window. That way he can spend time outside and come inside through the window without you having to move him around the whole time.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Your idea is nice but here in Qatar it is a desert so there is a lot of sand in the air and the temperature is 40C/100F so we can't keep the window open. Here is a picture of the balcony https://imgur.com/EVXw7nJ. At the far right corner, next to the circular cage is where I am thinking of putting the cage.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That will be perfect! Just do it in such a way that he will have protection from the sun coming in through the window. He can easily overheat. You can always let him come out to spend free time in the safety of the enclosed balcony.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay! Thanks! 
Just one more question, there is this dove that always sits on top of the cage when we put Dodo out, what does that mean? It also sometimes pushes away the other doves.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe a male? If he starts courtship behaviour, then you will know yours is a female.


----------



## Sue J (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi Shakriah, I hope you read this.
I just read through your whole rescue adventure which was great reading. It sounds like you did so well and were very lucky to get so much help and advice from Marina.
I'm very curious about what happened with your birds?
It was lovely to see how much you put into treating and rearing these beautiful creatures.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh my! Thank you! Yes, I was very lucky to have Marina by my side, I don't know what I would've done without her. 
I made a cage for each, this is a video of the cages and them, Soosoo and Dodo: https://imgur.com/sLNTLRC
Soosoo the sparrow can now fly really well but not up so I'm still training him, I think in a couple of weeks he'll be able to fly up. 
Dodo is shedding some tail feathers but the same happened to Soosoo so I think once they fully grow back she'll be able to fly better.


----------



## Sue J (Sep 11, 2020)

That's great, thank you for your reply. 
Such a strange coincidence how you ended up with 2 rescues at the same time.
I'm very happy to hear they are doing well, thank you for the update.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Welcome!! Yes it is very strange, I actually found two eggs fallen with dead babies in them too. It's very sad.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello, I want to thank you again Marina for all your help. 
An update about Soosoo the sparrow; We put him out on the balcony in a cage for one week and yesterday we let him free. Here is the video of when he flew: https://imgur.com/yp0fVk3


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It was only a pleasure. I couldn't view the video on my phone, will check again on our computer. Thank you for saving them! Hope the dove is still doing well.


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

Now I love to watch the birds flying around, thinking maybe one of them might be the one I had the opportunity to take care of. This is Dodo https://imgur.com/nbpDlOT


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

A little update, I trained dodo the dove to fly outside everyday then I let her sit on the tree for a few hours. A few weeks ago it decided to leave and live on its own. I still see it on the tree sometimes.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ah that is great! Hopefully she will soon find a mate. Does she still come to you for food?


----------



## Shakriah (Jun 16, 2020)

No, not really, I rarely see her at the balcony for food, I think somewhere else people are putting out food so she and the others go there.


----------

